# NEVER SUMMER SL - Board, ROME TARGAS - Bindings, BURTON ION - boots



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I figured I would post reviews on the equipment I bought new for this season. I have been riding for about 4 or 5 seasons and am 45 years old (weigh around 200 - 210 and just over 6'). I used to ski but went to the "darkside"  since I knew my son (now 9 years old) would want to board vs. keep skiing. Both my kids started skiing when they were 3 and both switched to boarding at 7 years old. I freeride mostly but go into the terrain park with my son every once in awhile and do some "mild" jumps. I tried rails but my bones (already smashed up from years of moto-crossing) don't like the falls .

First off - The Board!

NEVER SUMMER SL 161 -2008 model:

I switched from my first board which was a 167 Burton Baron Wide to the Never Summer. After my first ride I wished I bought it sooner! THIS BOARD ROCKS!! I find it much easier to turn (I am thinking since my last board was a wide board that has something to do with it) and the flex is really good yet at the same time the board is very stable. I can carve much better with this board when I am zooming down the hill and feel much more in control. It is also a lot easier when I am "waiting around" for my 7 year old daughter to be "in control" when she is going out of control - LOL (its her first season on a board). I spoke multiple times to NEVE SUMMER staff last year (they are amazing) and they helped me select the SL board over others they sell. I would recommend this board to any intermediate rider and it probably would have been a better first board then the one I was "sold" at my local shop. I didn't know any better at the time when I was told I would need a wide board and a 167 for my height (they never asked me about weight). They also set my bidings at about 19" apart which is WAY to narrow for my typical stance(I have very wide shoulders) and the type of riding I was doing. I am keeping my burton for when I do bigger mountains, lots of powder and can zip down the hill w/o waiting for my kids. 

5/5 stars for the NEVER SUMMER SL

TARGA BINDINGS - 2008

I had Salomon SPX7 binding before (still on the burton). The Targas look cool and offer good support all around. My boots fit into them nicely and when I strap in I have no pressure points on my foot that I can feel. I had metal ratchets on my SPX7 and was worried about the plastic on the Targa but they have held up well. It tooks a while to adjust them to the way I liked but the process is quick and simple for adjustments. You can have the toe strap go over the toe of your boot (right at front) or the regular way that kind of straps at the start of your toes. I but the bindings on myself (with a little blue locktite) and have had no issues with the screws coming loose. The only thing I do not like is how there is a pice of fabric that thet the straps are supposed to go under when you strap in. Sometimes the strap (as you are ratcheting) gets caught because it didn't slide under the fabric. When that happens you have to pull the strap loose and start over again. Not a big deal but a little annoying. I never talked to ROME serice staff or reps so I cannot comment on their customer service.

Rating - 4.5/5

BOOTS - Burton IONs (2009)

My previous booots were 03/04 DC Phantoms

First off, I am not by any means a Burton fan. They have good stuff but I find you pay for the brand, and at the same price can find better quality elsewhere at the same price if you shop around. My wife on the other hand is a poster child for Burston and so are my kids for the most part.

I spent a lot of time just before the beginning of the season shopping for the "right bootS". I must have tried on about 30 different pairs! All makes, models, price points, etc...

I have a 10.5 foot and it is on the narrow side. I found a lot of the boots I was trying on were not giving me the heel support I wanted (slipping at the back heel). Other boots seemed to take forever to get on and some were almost impossible to get off once I had them on. 

The ION fit really snug around my heel but was still super comfortable. The liner has velco on the sides to help hold it in place around you leg and the cushioning is REALLY comfortable. Its not to hard nor is it "furry". I actually got a pair of size 11 IONs and I have used them almost every weekend this season w/o them packing out larger. (personally, I think burtons fit a bit small - the 10.5 was WAY to tight on me). The spped lacing or whatever you call it is way better than my old DC's regular lace system. One cord tightens the bottom part of the boot and the other the upper part. They stay tightened up and do not come loose when you are on the hill but they loosen up very fast when you want to get your boots off at the end of day. They are also super light compared to my old DC Phantoms and are not as stiff (but still stiff enough for me). They keep my feet toasty warm and they have held up very well. The exterior shell is kind off rubbery and does not scuff easy. They cost a lot but I would say the definitely fit "MY" foot the best of all I tried. As a side, my sons feet were too wide for all the Burton Boots he tried on and he wears K2's. My point - get a boot that feels good on you.

RATING - 4.5 out of 5. They would have got a 5 if they were not so bloody expensive!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Only a year late, but thanks  I kinda like the old art they had on the 08 SL, not complaining though my 09 SL-R looks pretty snazzy too with the neon green base.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

yes - I know the board for 09 went reverse camber - which means nothing to me . I doubt the Targas changed too much from 08 to 09 and the boots are brand spanking new. I didn't see any posts about these boots on the forum.

As for color matching... I guess I am too old or too out of style to care! Hell - I would go naked down a hill with a pink board and boots and personally ould care less . I think others would though- LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

That's almost my setup (new SL-R, last year's 390s, new Ions). Definitely not a bad combination. Do you ever have problems with the Ion's velcro inserts getting caught on your socks? That's my only complaint about them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Seedy J said:


> That's almost my setup (new SL-R, last year's 390s, new Ions). Definitely not a bad combination. Do you ever have problems with the Ion's velcro inserts getting caught on your socks? That's my only complaint about them.


No the velco is not catching on my socks. The only thing that I have about the boots that I did not mention was that the draw strings (or whatever you want to call them) on each side of the boot are REALLY long once you have pulled them tight. I stick the ends in those little holdes on each side but then have to stuff the string down the midlle of the boot so it doesnt fly all over the place.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi, 
That set up is what I am going to buy in May (winter starts in June here) and I am glad I read your thread. One question though, you could have gone for NS legacy, why did you choose the SL, I wear size 10.5-11 boots and I just cant decide between the two (Legacy and SL). Do you think SL would have a toe drag problem with my size?

Btw, I cant believe I have the same choice as yours and the fact that I was also tried to be sold the baron two seasons back. I hadn't bought them though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Blue Streak said:


> the draw strings (or whatever you want to call them) on each side of the boot are REALLY long once you have pulled them tight.


I always wrap the longer one around my boot once, keeps it out of the way.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to write that review! Deffinitly insightful.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

those new boots are fresh lookin!!! good reviews sir.


----------



## FuzzWuzz (Nov 11, 2008)

Seedy J said:


> ... Do you ever have problems with the Ion's velcro inserts getting caught on your socks? That's my only complaint about them.



As far as I know the velcro insert or j-bars should be attached to the inside of the boot, so basically the inserts sits between the boot and the inner liner. Therefore your socks shouldn't even be catching velcro at any time.

If you take out the inner liner and you check out the inside of the boot you'll see two velcro patches attached to the inside of the outer boot part. See if that helps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

good review i am definatly thinking of buying that board for next yr.As soon as i unload the custom x i bought this year.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I am definately interested in reviews on the upcoming 09/10 SL-R and what if anything is going to be different than my 08/09 SL-R. I mean the only real difference between the one reviewed here and the 08/09 is the RC tech and Variogrip, which does help a lot granted but it just makes a great board an absurdly great board..but theres no new tech in the 09/10 as far as i can see...maybe new materials?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

i got too try out the 09 SL-r and its great the added contact points and camber make for great hilltricks


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

FuzzWuzz said:


> As far as I know the velcro insert or j-bars should be attached to the inside of the boot, so basically the inserts sits between the boot and the inner liner.


I'M A RETARD :laugh:! Oh well, I'm from Florida... still new to all this "snow gear" nonsense. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

brakh said:


> Hi,
> That set up is what I am going to buy in May (winter starts in June here) and I am glad I read your thread. One question though, you could have gone for NS legacy, why did you choose the SL, I wear size 10.5-11 boots and I just cant decide between the two (Legacy and SL). Do you think SL would have a toe drag problem with my size?
> 
> Btw, I cant believe I have the same choice as yours and the fact that I was also tried to be sold the baron two seasons back. I hadn't bought them though.


I emailed the guys at Never Summer, told them how I ride, etc.. and they recommended the SL over the Legacy for me. You wil have no toe drag with the SL unless you are wiping your face in the snow as you go...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

the only thing that increases by sharing is knowledge, thanks for the info...


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

Great review. I've heard about the annoying Targa thing too.

Also, tie your boots up when you're not riding, it helps keep their shape, so they don't go all floppy over time. :thumbsup:


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

UncleRico said:


> Great review. I've heard about the annoying Targa thing too.
> 
> Also, tie your boots up when you're not riding, it helps keep their shape, so they don't go all floppy over time. :thumbsup:


I have this annoying problem with the straps too. i consider cutting out that part of the strap but the whole thing will look pretty bad. any idea how to fix this? thanks


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Blue Streak said:


> As for color matching... I guess I am too old or too out of style to care! Hell - I would go naked down a hill with a pink board and boots and personally ould care less . I think others would though- LOL


This actually sounds like you have a very good grasp of style now days. Fluorescent 80's colors (especially pink) that don't match somehow became cool :dunno:


----------

